# Power Jacks



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

looking at putting a power jack on the out back. which is a better jack . the huskey brute or the barker. pls weigh in with your comments


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

I have the 3500 lb. Barker, and it does a great job. It has only blown a fuse when I've had the golf cart in the truck bed and have had to just about max it out. If I put a few Lynx levelers under the foot, then I don't have that problem. I like it, and would only go with one rated higher due to the golf cart. It gets the job done, so I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Lots of folks here use Barker and Atwood jacks. Unfortunately, I can't recommend any of the Ultra-Fab jacks. I've had two of them self-destruct after just a couple of years. Noisy, slow and they rust like you couldn't believe. The last one blew up and dropped metal pieces out of the bottom post. I like the Barker that I bought a few months back when we got our new 301BQ. It's quieter and faster than the Ultra-Fab, and it "ratchets" when you reach the upper or lower limits of the stroke.


----------



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

I've had an UltraFab for over two years. It has performed flawlessly. At a price of $99.00 and full manufacturers warranty it beats the h-ll out of Barker and Atwood. 3500 lbs and not one problem. Adventure RV has reconditioned ones much cheaper than Barker or Atwood with full warranties. I would highly recommend them and the UltraFab #3502. It lifts my 21RS and back end of my Ford F250 SuperDuty without a problem. Cudos to UltraFab and Adventure RV.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/Ultra-Fab-38-944017-Model-Electric-Tongue/product-reviews/B000B8YLQU/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Had the Husky Brute on my old Jayco Octane ZX. Moved it to my Outback when I traded in October. Never a problem.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

One of my trailers has a barker 3000, going strong after 8 years. The other has an atwood 2500, only 2 years old but working fine. Only comment I'll make is that the Barker is a much quiter jack, atwood makes a more grinding like noise. Probably due to the motor/drive mechanism differences. Both work fine. No experience with a Husky.


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

I think the only reason I just purchased a power jack was for appearance. We drove past the RV park in Florida where we will be staying next month and discovered about everyone had a class A camper but us. I decided my used 21RS would look more impressive without the black crank on the front. Other than that, I don't think 10 cranks on a jack every camping trip is excessive excercise. (For that matter, I'm not sure this should be called camping.)

I just purchased a Barker VIP 3500 at Mantelli's for $172.00 plus UPS shipping of $22.00. (As listed on eBay) I gave a lot of consideration to this since the Husky has a ball screw and that sounded great. When I read some of Husky's literature they warned about holding the crank when you released the brake or you could be injured by the crank swinging around as your trailer sank to the ground. I decided I didn't need my trailer sinking to the ground because the jack was so free wheeling and went with the Barker. Mantelli's total price is $37.00 cheaper than Amazon even with free shipping at Amazon. They seem great to deal with and if you read the customer feedback on Barker at Amazon, you will see some happy campers. It seems Barker's customer service is amazing. I think that is something to consider. Also, the Barker is really pretty. Scott at Mantelli took my order, and shipped same day. He was great to deal with. One of the primary benefits of a ball screw, besides being rugged, is that they take less amps to drive. Saving 10 amps for 30 seconds is pretty negligible I think. This is just my opinion, I think either jack is well made, and I think perhaps the white color and appearance of the Barker swayed me.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

srwsr said:


> I have the 3500 lb. Barker, and it does a great job. It has only blown a fuse when I've had the golf cart in the truck bed and have had to just about max it out. If I put a few Lynx levelers under the foot, then I don't have that problem. I like it, and would only go with one rated higher due to the golf cart. It gets the job done, so I'm sticking with it.


THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

Insomniak said:


> Lots of folks here use Barker and Atwood jacks. Unfortunately, I can't recommend any of the Ultra-Fab jacks. I've had two of them self-destruct after just a couple of years. Noisy, slow and they rust like you couldn't believe. The last one blew up and dropped metal pieces out of the bottom post. I like the Barker that I bought a few months back when we got our new 301BQ. It's quieter and faster than the Ultra-Fab, and it "ratchets" when you reach the upper or lower limits of the stroke.


 THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

titanizer said:


> I've had an UltraFab for over two years. It has performed flawlessly. At a price of $99.00 and full manufacturers warranty it beats the h-ll out of Barker and Atwood. 3500 lbs and not one problem. Adventure RV has reconditioned ones much cheaper than Barker or Atwood with full warranties. I would highly recommend them and the UltraFab #3502. It lifts my 21RS and back end of my Ford F250 SuperDuty without a problem. Cudos to UltraFab and Adventure RV.


THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

Insomniak said:


> http://www.amazon.co...howViewpoints=1


THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

Gr8daggett said:


> Had the Husky Brute on my old Jayco Octane ZX. Moved it to my Outback when I traded in October. Never a problem.


THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

KTMRacer said:


> One of my trailers has a barker 3000, going strong after 8 years. The other has an atwood 2500, only 2 years old but working fine. Only comment I'll make is that the Barker is a much quiter jack, atwood makes a more grinding like noise. Probably due to the motor/drive mechanism differences. Both work fine. No experience with a Husky.


THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

Wisconsin-Knight said:


> I think the only reason I just purchased a power jack was for appearance. We drove past the RV park in Florida where we will be staying next month and discovered about everyone had a class A camper but us. I decided my used 21RS would look more impressive without the black crank on the front. Other than that, I don't think 10 cranks on a jack every camping trip is excessive excercise. (For that matter, I'm not sure this should be called camping.)
> 
> I just purchased a Barker VIP 3500 at Mantelli's for $172.00 plus UPS shipping of $22.00. (As listed on eBay) I gave a lot of consideration to this since the Husky has a ball screw and that sounded great. When I read some of Husky's literature they warned about holding the crank when you released the brake or you could be injured by the crank swinging around as your trailer sank to the ground. I decided I didn't need my trailer sinking to the ground because the jack was so free wheeling and went with the Barker. Mantelli's total price is $37.00 cheaper than Amazon even with free shipping at Amazon. They seem great to deal with and if you read the customer feedback on Barker at Amazon, you will see some happy campers. It seems Barker's customer service is amazing. I think that is something to consider. Also, the Barker is really pretty. Scott at Mantelli took my order, and shipped same day. He was great to deal with. One of the primary benefits of a ball screw, besides being rugged, is that they take less amps to drive. Saving 10 amps for 30 seconds is pretty negligible I think. This is just my opinion, I think either jack is well made, and I think perhaps the white color and appearance of the Barker swayed me.


THANKS FOR THE INFO AND ADVICE ON SAFETY ISSUES ON THE HUSKY. THINK IM THINKING ON THE THE BARKER VIP 3500.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Barker 3500 lb. VIP RV Electric Power Tongue Jack -​ Less than $200 and no shipping:


http://bit.ly/t2wHzo


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

Mantelli's is even cheaper ($197.00) with free shipping. (Look on eBay.)
Or $172.00 with shipping. I paid $22.00 for UPS shipping to Wisconsin. If you live in the east, it could be even cheaper.

Rowland


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Unfortunately we get hosed with shipping... seams the price on everything jumps as soon as it crosses the border ... cheapest place I have found so far isCerka Trailers.. I'm going to try and hold out until closer to the spring and try and find them on sale at a few RV dealers,,


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

yah. you got that right about getting hosed. how much did cerka want for the electric power jack. could have one shipped into toon town if the price was right. sincerly doug


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

cdn campers said:


> yah. you got that right about getting hosed. how much did cerka want for the electric power jack. could have one shipped into toon town if the price was right. sincerly doug


Barker VIP 3500 RV Deluxe Electric Trailer Jack Retail $342.91


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks so im looking at the $350.00 plus taxes. thanks doug


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Any body have any experience with the Stromberg Carlson JET-3500 Electric Tongue Jack ???? I have found one semi-locally for a good price..


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

cdn campers said:


> I think the only reason I just purchased a power jack was for appearance. We drove past the RV park in Florida where we will be staying next month and discovered about everyone had a class A camper but us. I decided my used 21RS would look more impressive without the black crank on the front. Other than that, I don't think 10 cranks on a jack every camping trip is excessive excercise. (For that matter, I'm not sure this should be called camping.)
> 
> I just purchased a Barker VIP 3500 at Mantelli's for $172.00 plus UPS shipping of $22.00. (As listed on eBay) I gave a lot of consideration to this since the Husky has a ball screw and that sounded great. When I read some of Husky's literature they warned about holding the crank when you released the brake or you could be injured by the crank swinging around as your trailer sank to the ground. I decided I didn't need my trailer sinking to the ground because the jack was so free wheeling and went with the Barker. Mantelli's total price is $37.00 cheaper than Amazon even with free shipping at Amazon. They seem great to deal with and if you read the customer feedback on Barker at Amazon, you will see some happy campers. It seems Barker's customer service is amazing. I think that is something to consider. Also, the Barker is really pretty. Scott at Mantelli took my order, and shipped same day. He was great to deal with. One of the primary benefits of a ball screw, besides being rugged, is that they take less amps to drive. Saving 10 amps for 30 seconds is pretty negligible I think. This is just my opinion, I think either jack is well made, and I think perhaps the white color and appearance of the Barker swayed me.


THANKS FOR THE INFO AND ADVICE ON SAFETY ISSUES ON THE HUSKY. THINK IM THINKING ON THE THE BARKER VIP 3500.
[/quote]The ultra fab that I bought is a royal piece of crap. I have blown the fuse countless times and it is slow and really even sounds weak. I had an Atwood before and LOVED it!


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

Snow said:


> Any body have any experience with the Stromberg Carlson JET-3500 Electric Tongue Jack ???? I have found one semi-locally for a good price..


take a look at the funfinder tt and toy haulers by cruizer rv. i think thats the type of power jack that they use. if its the same type then stay away from that brand there crap. doug


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

I have the Husky HB3000/2 on my 250RS. I am not sure what you mean about the crank. For mine, there is no crank on the system unless I run out of battery power. Then I need to use a manual crank which you put on only as needed. I have only had the system since August, but it performs flawlessly. As far as the comment about turning a crank 6 times, well, since I have an incline leading up to the place where I park the trailer in my yard, and my GMC 2500 sits pretty high, I had to do more than turn a crank 6 times. Also, maybe this is because I am a woman, but I had to really work at cranking the trailer up. This was especially true once I was hitched when I wanted to lift the truck as well to put on the bars.

My reason for the Husky was as simple as the RV store's recommendation.

Tena


----------

